# free worms



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I can only assume from the video that it is 57 minutes of tutorial on "shining" crawlers. There are certainly nuances to this, but I can teach someone how to do it in 5 minutes, and have them be pretty proficient. Been doing it for about 45 years. 
Anyone remember the electrical "shock" rods you could stick into the wet ground, and it would cause the crawlers to pop out of the surface? It actually worked incredibly well (and since they came out of the ground you didn't remove their protective slime while pulling them out of their wormhole). Some moron got electrocuted by using one in an actual large puddle, and the liability became too much, and they disappeared. I've been thinking of wiring up an old set of shears for trimming hedges, and seeing if that would work. Just an old cord, some old shears, and a solder gun would probably do the trick. Watch for me in the nightly news. :lol:

I know of quite a few places that sell real nice crawlers for $1/dozen. Northwoods @ Pinconning is one of them. Limit 10 dozen.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Fishndude said:


> I can only assume from the video that it is 57 minutes of tutorial on "shining" crawlers. There are certainly nuances to this, but I can teach someone how to do it in 5 minutes, and have them be pretty proficient. Been doing it for about 45 years.
> Anyone remember the electrical "shock" rods you could stick into the wet ground, and it would cause the crawlers to pop out of the surface? It actually worked incredibly well (and since they came out of the ground you didn't remove their protective slime while pulling them out of their wormhole). Some moron got electrocuted by using one in an actual large puddle, and the liability became too much, and they disappeared. I've been thinking of wiring up an old set of shears for trimming hedges, and seeing if that would work. Just an old cord, some old shears, and a solder gun would probably do the trick. Watch for me in the nightly news. :lol:
> 
> I know of quite a few places that sell real nice crawlers for $1/dozen. Northwoods @ Pinconning is one of them. Limit 10 dozen.


:lol: Yes I do! I cant believe how stupid people can be! :lol::lol:
I'll bet they have a tutorial on youtube for how to make those. 
Ever tried "worm grunting"? :lol: Oh, the jokes that could come off of THAT one!!!
On a more serious note.... How about leech trapping?


----------



## johnathan.beebe (Feb 6, 2013)

Nah its really easy to teach someone how to catch worms. The length of the video was just me proving that it works without any editing leaving it raw. But the electricity thing isn't me I'm not big into using anything that might make the job easier. For example I'm finally finishing up my hunting spot in a swamp by using only a pair of snips, an axe, and a hand saw. Its just the way I do things. Makes you look at things and say I'm proud of what I've done

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jscheel (Sep 3, 2008)

Sweet cuz I figured I can get cheap 55 gallon drums and go _crayfish_ in one creek clubs in the other then sell bait 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire[/QUOTE]

Be careful with the Rusty Crayfish if that is what you are catching in your area.


----------



## johnathan.beebe (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm by flint no worries thanks for the concern though

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

johnathan.beebe said:


> Nah its really easy to teach someone how to catch worms. The length of the video was just me proving that it works without any editing leaving it raw. But the electricity thing isn't me I'm not big into using anything that might make the job easier. For example I'm finally finishing up my hunting spot in a swamp by using only a pair of snips, an axe, and a hand saw. Its just the way I do things. Makes you look at things and say I'm proud of what I've done
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



We have a saying for the way you do things.."Work smarter, not harder"


----------



## johnathan.beebe (Feb 6, 2013)

Ya but if you work smarter you don't learn what hard work is cuz your only cheating yourself

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

johnathan.beebe said:


> Ya but if you work smarter you don't learn what hard work is cuz your only cheating yourself
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



John, you must get paid by the hour  j/k


----------



## johnathan.beebe (Feb 6, 2013)

Lol I actually do 630 to 3 Monday through friday

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## earlfriend (Oct 21, 2010)

You could have stayed at work an extra hour instead of making this video And bought yourself some worms


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## johnathan.beebe (Feb 6, 2013)

Waste of money though.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Teddy372 (Mar 19, 2013)

I've collected worms after rain but i'm not sure how to keep them alive long. All the info i try to google on keeping worms goes into composting with several totes/bins. Would worms keep if i just buy a 5 gallon pail, fill it with buss-bedding type worm stuff and put them in there with a few air holes? Is drainage needed? Just trying to think of ways to scoop up a bunch of worms in the yard and then use them all year rather than go out every time it rains and then have to use them up over the next few days. The refrigerator is off limits says the wife.


----------



## johnathan.beebe (Feb 6, 2013)

My grandpa took a tote cut thin holes in it using shredded paper for bedding food is coffee grounds 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

johnathan.beebe said:


> Lol I actually do 630 to 3 Monday through friday
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Is that you in your profile pic? If it is you don't look at a day over 16 and should be in school?


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

I didn't watch the video but here is what works. Dump your unused worms in the same place every time you bring some home from a fishing trip. A flower bed or a spot in the shrubs next to your house is the best spot. Put a piece of plywood down over your worm spot. When you want to collect some worms, make a solution of household ammonia and water. The mix shoud be about 50/50. Move the wood and pour the mix on the ground. The ammonia will burn the worms and they will come right to the top and you can pick them up. Rinse them off to stop the burn and then spray the bed with a water hose to dilute the solution and protect the ones you want to keep in the bed. Works great....


----------



## Teddy372 (Mar 19, 2013)

i'm not a fan of chemicals in the yard. be it soap, bleach, amonia, seems all bad for the yard and worms. however I did see a video on i think black walnuts. Not sure how that will affect the yard but seems all natural. also i haven't tried this.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Yea. Lawn fertilizer is bad too....


----------



## johnathan.beebe (Feb 6, 2013)

FredBearYooper said:


> Is that you in your profile pic? If it is you don't look at a day over 16 and should be in school?


19 in may

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## johnathan.beebe (Feb 6, 2013)

Along with chemicals chlorine works great even midday. We drained a pool a few years back they just started coming out

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

The ammonia and the chlorine will eventually poison the soil.


----------



## johnathan.beebe (Feb 6, 2013)

Ya we tried not dumping any but a bucket spilled and couple minutes later worms

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

alex-v said:


> The ammonia and the chlorine will eventually poison the soil.


Never happened to us in about 40 years. Thanks for the tip either way.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Teddy372 said:


> I've collected worms after rain but i'm not sure how to keep them alive long. All the info i try to google on keeping worms goes into composting with several totes/bins. Would worms keep if i just buy a 5 gallon pail, fill it with buss-bedding type worm stuff and put them in there with a few air holes? Is drainage needed? Just trying to think of ways to scoop up a bunch of worms in the yard and then use them all year rather than go out every time it rains and then have to use them up over the next few days. The refrigerator is off limits says the wife.


 
I use those under the bed flat type of storage containers. That way I dont have to turn the thing upside down to get the worms out. Then I put damp newspaper in the bottom, fill the rest with old leaves, then top it of with another layer of damp newspaper. Then drill holes in the top (worms are escape artists, especially if they get hungry). Just keep adding plant matter to the tub of worms as the worms work their way through the leaves. Can be more leaves, grass clippings, coffee grounds, egg shells, etc...
If you use a five gallon bucket, you wil have a heck of a time getting them out without either a mess or broken worms.


----------



## johnathan.beebe (Feb 6, 2013)

Girlfriends first worm!
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## johnathan.beebe (Feb 6, 2013)

Anish said:


> I use those under the bed flat type of storage containers. That way I dont have to turn the thing upside down to get the worms out. Then I put damp newspaper in the bottom, fill the rest with old leaves, then top it of with another layer of damp newspaper. Then drill holes in the top (worms are escape artists, especially if they get hungry). Just keep adding plant matter to the tub of worms as the worms work their way through the leaves. Can be more leaves, grass clippings, coffee grounds, egg shells, etc...
> If you use a five gallon bucket, you wil have a heck of a time getting them out without either a mess or broken worms.


How many worms do you put in a tote?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TheBearFan89 (Oct 2, 2012)

Never buying crawlers again! Showed my buddy who at first thought they'd b little red worms. Pulled the tote out and he couldn't believe it!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## johnathan.beebe (Feb 6, 2013)

TheBearFan89 said:


> Never buying crawlers again! Showed my buddy who at first thought they'd b little red worms. Pulled the tote out and he couldn't believe it!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Thanks for enjoying the video! I'm thinking about making another on the keeping of worms. Like what I put them in what I feed them stuff like that.

Sent from my VS840 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TheBearFan89 (Oct 2, 2012)

This would be a great idea for sportsman's clubs. Isabella county has a sportsman's club (which I'm looking to join) with a large pond stocked full of panfish. I think the kids would love something like that. Just bring their poles and tackle, nab some worms from the bin, and head out to the pond 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TheBearFan89 (Oct 2, 2012)

I've got about 6 dozen crawlers in my bin. Been feeding 'em coffee grounds and finely ground oatmeal. Every other day i mist the cardboard and soil til it appears damp, if its still damp then i leave it alone. 

They've been in there for about a week and are very active. Ive found an easy way to check their health is to test their reflexes...If you poke a few and they quickly retreat back into the soil, then they're healthy. At least that's what I like to believe.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## johnathan.beebe (Feb 6, 2013)

Ya my grandpa has mine coffee grounds and shredded newspaper

Sent from my VS840 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

